# Welche Rolle, Anfänger erste eigene Ausrüstung



## Newbie001 (20. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen, ich bin Thomas, habe seit Anfang des Jahres meinen Angelschein und eine Jahreskarte für den Hafen Düsseldorf und den Hafen Duisburg.

Ich habe meine erste Rute und Rolle vom Infizierer geschenkt bekommen und habe immer so vor mich hingedödelt und riesig viel Spaß dabei entwickelt.

Nun möchte ich mir die ersten beiden vernünftigen Rollen kaufen, die Ruten habe ich schon, und brauche da bitte einmal eure Meinung/Hilfe.

Zum ersten fürs leichte Spinnangeln auf Barsch und Forelle stehen folgende zur Auswahl:

Penn WRATH 2500
Cormoran Panacor 6PiF 2000
Sänger Pro-T Black FD 25

Und fürs Grundangeln:

Sänger Ultra Tec LCR-4000
Cormoran CorCraft-BR 5PiF 4000

Alle genannten Rollen bekomme ich für ca. 20€ und als Student muss ich echt auf jeden Euro schauen. Gerade jetzt, da ja auch der Nebenjob in der Kneipe wegen Covid 19 flach liegt...doof.

Wozu ratet ihr mir?

Ich habe mich halt noch auf keine Richtung festgelegt und bin noch in der Findungsphase und finde gerade alle spannend, Haupsache am Wasser....

Besten Dank schon einmal vorab und Petri Heil
Thomas/Newbie001


----------



## Orothred (20. April 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, ob 20€-Rollen einen lange glücklich machen.

Eventuell kaufst du erstmal nur eine Rolle (kannst ja wechseln), ich kann die Daiwa Ninja empfehlen, hab ich gleich zwei mal, als 1000er und als 2500er:






						Daiwa Ninja LT, Spinning Angelrolle mit Frontbremse, Modell 2018 : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Daiwa Ninja LT, Spinning Angelrolle mit Frontbremse, Modell 2018 : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					amzn.to


----------



## Rannebert (20. April 2020)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob 20€-Rollen einen lange glücklich machen.
> 
> Eventuell kaufst du erstmal nur eine Rolle (kannst ja wechseln), ich kann die Daiwa Ninja empfehlen, hab ich gleich zwei mal, als 1000er und als 2500er:
> 
> ...



Hat die Ninja eine Ersatzspule dabei? Das wäre für das Projekt: Wechselrolle sehr hilfreich.

Bei 20€ Rollen hab ich auch Bauchschmerzen. Und Cormoran baut nicht gerade die zuverlässigsten Rollen in dem Preissegment, da würde ich persönlich die Finger von lassen.
Schau lieber noch mal in dem 40-50€ Segment und achte auf eine Ersatzspule, so kannst Du Geflecht fürs Spinnen und Mono fürs Grundeln mit einer Rolle abdecken, 
Konkrete Empfehlungen in dem Preisrahmen kann ich momentan allerdings leider dazu auch nicht geben.


----------



## Bilch (20. April 2020)

Die von Dir genannte Penn konnte ich unter 35 Euro nicht finden. Ist aber im Prinzip eine Salzwasserrolle mit einer ÜS von 6,2:1, was mMn zum Barschangeln zu hoch ist.

Cormoran und Sänger Rollen würde ich lieber meiden.

In dem Preissegment würde ich nur die Ryobi Ecusima GX (in 2000er Größe) kaufen.

Von Freilaufrollen bzw. Rollen zum Grundangeln habe ich leider nicht viel Ahnung.



Rannebert schrieb:


> Hat die Ninja eine Ersatzspule dabei? Das wäre für das Projekt: Wechselrolle sehr hilfreich.


Dia alte Nijna A hatte ene, die neue Ninja LT nicht.


----------



## Racklinger (20. April 2020)

Fürs Grundangeln würde die Cormoran schon taugen, ausser er muss mit schwerem Gewicht ran. Weiss da leider die Begebenheiten nicht. Ist ja keine Dauerbelastung wie beim Spinnfischen. 
Fürs Spinnfischen würde ich auch die Daiwa Ninja A empfehlen, teilweise sind noch Restposten zu ergattern. Und die haben noch Ersatzspulen dabei im Gegensatz zum Nachfolgermodell Ninja LT.


----------



## Orothred (20. April 2020)

Dabei sind keine Ersatzspulen, aber erhältlich sind welche.


----------



## Newbie001 (20. April 2020)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die ganzen Tipps.

Das mit den Rollen im Billigpreis-Segment hatte ich auch schon überlegt und hier gelesen. Die genannten Rollen sind alles Auslaufmodelle welche neu so zwischen 60-80 € lagen, das sollte ja achon was vernünftiges sein, hatte ich gehofft.

Nach der Ninja werde ich auf jeden Fall mal schauen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (20. April 2020)

Die Pro T Black ist mit Sicherheit kein Schrott ! Aber immerhin steht bei den Ninja "Daiwa" drauf,nur sollten die Spulen niemals herunterfallen oder im Futteral auf andere Metalle (Spulenkante) drücken...


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. April 2020)

Wenn du sparen must, schau dir diese mal an. Mehr Rolle für weniger Geld geht nicht. 

https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-fx-2500-fc--ro0854


----------



## Racklinger (20. April 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Die Pro T Black ist mit Sicherheit kein Schrott ! Aber immerhin steht bei den Ninja "Daiwa" drauf,nur sollten die Spulen niemals herunterfallen oder im Futteral auf andere Metalle (Spulenkante) drücken...


Joa dass ist mir letztens erst passiert. Genau auf die Abwurfkante gefallen, konnte ich gerade so mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier und bisschen Autolack wieder kitten.


----------



## Thomas. (20. April 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Die Pro T Black ist mit Sicherheit kein Schrott ! Aber immerhin steht bei den Ninja "Daiwa" drauf,nur sollten die Spulen niemals herunterfallen oder im Futteral auf andere Metalle (Spulenkante) drücken...



als einer der wenigen nicht Shimano Rollen fische ich auch die Pro T Black FD 30, mit ihr gehe ich nicht gerade zart um und muss leider zugeben das sie locker mit einer Shimano Sahara mit halten kann wenn nicht sogar (ich sag nichts mehr) eine Ninja hatte ich von meinem Sohn mal hier und da würde ich die T Black alle mal vorziehen




bei Freilaufrollen für 20 € kannst du eigentlich Garnichts bis alles verkehrt machen, da kann man nur abraten oder versuchen und man hat Glück.
vielleicht wäre ja diese was, wenn die nur halb so gut ist wie die normale (kann ich mir eigentlich für das Geld nicht vorstellen) wäre sie für die Kohle Top


----------



## geomas (20. April 2020)

Die Rollen der Ninja A-Serie (um 40€, teilweise incl. Versand) kommen mit einer vollwertigen Metall-E-Spule und sind absolut zu empfehlen.

Noch minimal besser laufen die gelegentlich noch zu findenden Ryobi Ecusima II Rollen (ab etwa 30€, das Angebot wird dünner). 
Diese kommen leider ohne E-Spule und Ersatz ist in diesem Fall vergleichsweise teuer.

Von beiden Rollenserien hab ich etliche Modelle in Gebrauch.


----------



## Thomas. (20. April 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Die Rollen der Ninja A-Serie (um 40€, teilweise incl. Versand) kommen mit einer vollwertigen Metall-E-Spule und sind absolut zu empfehlen.
> 
> Noch minimal besser laufen die gelegentlich noch zu findenden Ryobi Ecusima II Rollen (ab etwa 30€, das Angebot wird dünner).
> Diese kommen leider ohne E-Spule und Ersatz ist in diesem Fall vergleichsweise teuer.
> ...


die T Black hat auch eine E Spule, und er bekommt sie für`n 20€ und wenn er auch noch auf die Kohle schauen muss würde ich die Ninja schon nur deshalb nicht nehmen (die A-Serie hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand) die Ryobi Ecusima II kenne ich auch nicht, aber wenn du sagst sie ist ok, glaube ich dir das zu 100%


----------



## Bilch (20. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> als einer der wenigen nicht Shimano Rollen fische ich auch die Pro T Black FD 30, mit ihr gehe ich nicht gerade zart um und muss leider zugeben das sie locker mit einer Shimano Sahara mit halten kann wenn nicht sogar (ich sag nichts mehr) eine Ninja hatte ich von meinem Sohn mal hier und da würde ich die T Black alle mal vorziehen


Gut zu wissen! Danke für die Info!  

Was Shimano Rollen angeht, ist Sahara die billigste, die ich mir kaufen würde.


----------



## Thomas. (20. April 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Was Shimano Rollen angeht, ist Sahara die billigste, die ich mir kaufen würde.



bei Rollen (ohne zb. Kampfbremse o. Freilauf) bis zur einer Größe 4000 ist die Sahara das maximum was ich für eine normale ausgeben würde.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. April 2020)

Zum Spinnfischen nehme ich eine 3000er Daiwa mit 0,15er gefl. Kann ja auch mal ein starker Hecht oder Wels beißen, daher sollte eine Rolle fürs spinnen nicht zu klein gewählt werden! 

Zum Grundangeln kann ich die PENN FIERCE II oder/und die TACTICS TITAN 4300 BR von Balzer empfehlen, beides Freilauf- Modelle. Letztere habe ich vor kurzem mit Schnur für unter 50€ erworben. 

Schnur 0,33er - 0,40er Mono. 

Von 20 € - Rollen rate ich auch ab!


----------



## rhinefisher (20. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du sparen must, schau dir diese mal an. Mehr Rolle für weniger Geld geht nicht.
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-fx-2500-fc--ro0854



Halte dich mal an diese Empfehlung - damit kann man vernünftig angeln und die sind auch haltbar... .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (20. April 2020)

Nur nicht die Oku ma AK nehmen,auch wenn sie mit nur einem Lager butterweich läuft und der Preis mit ~ 31,00 € verlockend ist. Das Teil hat nach dem bespulen schon soviel Kurbelspiel,als hätte man damit zehn wilde Satzspiegler gebändigt. So schrottig sind nicht mal die letzten Schima no AX.


----------



## Newbie001 (20. April 2020)

Meint ihr die Ryobi Ecusima 2?


----------



## Bilch (20. April 2020)

Newbie001 schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Ryobi Ecusima 2?


Ja. Habe den Vorgänger, hat aber dasselbe Innenleben. Top Rolle


----------



## Newbie001 (20. April 2020)

Dann schau ich auch mal nach der, Danke!


----------

